# CCleaner type app for android?



## Dr Asqueroso (Jun 16, 2010)

Does anyone know if a app, like the ccleaner for windows is available for android? 

Now I know that android is linux based, therefore there is no need for a registry cleaner, but with the constant install and then removal of apps (now i am assuming here) there must be some sort of footprint left behind which needs deleting?

thanks for any help and advice


----------



## Neejay (Jun 17, 2010)

eh...the only thing I could think of is maybe "CacheMate"


----------



## mercado79 (Jun 17, 2010)

Neejay said:


> eh...the only thing I could think of is maybe "CacheMate"

Click to collapse



I second Cachemate. Been using it for months now and finally bought the "Pro" version. More like donation-ware. It was especially useful when I felt I was running out of space after app installs; however, now that I'm running an AOSP rom and have the option of using Apps2SD, space on the phone is less scarce. Either way, I run it every now and then to clean things up, particularly before making a Nandroid backup.


----------



## watercool (Jun 17, 2010)

i am not sure if this is right because i am also quite new to android, but:

android is not windows. When you install a programm there is one .apk.. probably it creates a folder on the sd.. thats it. There is no registry, programms do not mess around @ system files. 

Uninstalling means deleting the apk.. perhaps you have to remove the folder @ sdcard yourself.. thats all i guess.

I installed a couple of roms without wiping and many many apps, and my system is still clean what i can see (and fast like on the first day..)


----------



## Dr Asqueroso (Jun 17, 2010)

*nice one!!*

Thanks for that, i'll download CacheMate and have a look.


----------



## houstonspace (Mar 23, 2011)

*Cachemate is good, but Titanium really works (root needed)*

I paid for Titanium because my brand new Samsung Galaxy S 4G started having low phone storage on the first day. Couldn't move a bunch of stuff, so I just did Superoneclick and rooted it, then installed Titanium.  I was able to free up space on the phone itself (it's loaded with bloatware) by moving some stuff, but it also has a cache cleaner that got rid of another 25 MB of data that I didn't need.  So, short story is, if you just need to clean you cache, cachemate is probably fine, but if you need more robust options for system maintenance, consider Titanium.


----------



## evilkorn (Mar 23, 2011)

Well when you uninstall an application you not only have the .apk in /data/app/ but the application data in /data/data/ which is removed when you properly uninstall the application, not just deleting the apk. The "cache" you are seeing is browser, maps etc. data. You can manually do this in application manager by clicking the name then clear cache. 

The only extra data you might have would be if the application has data on the sdcard which I find most applications do not remove if it's an external download such as skins. So there really is no need for any type of cleaning tools, none of which would clean out anything on /system/ unless it's a rooted application so there should be no need for that.


----------



## max5800 (Apr 15, 2011)

i tried cachemate and i can say that phone was reborn after it... it started to fly... 13 mb was cleared...


----------



## ukanth (Apr 15, 2011)

There was a another app called aCCleaner. It's even better 

http://www.appbrain.com/app/1tap-cache-cleaner-free/com.a0soft.gphone.acc.free


----------



## acousticsea (Apr 15, 2011)

If your device is rooted then you can try out SD Maid.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1013063

It deletes leftover folders from uninstalled apps from the SD card.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## sacredsoul (Apr 15, 2011)

Cachemate never seems to work for me. It always say my cache has been recently cleared and there is nothing to clean although I didnt set it on auto or clean it before. Werid.


----------



## mrbabyman (Apr 9, 2014)

Why looking for alternatives if you can try CCleaner on your Android device, try this link http://goo.gl/TIR4pk as its in beta, but still its working fine. If you still want to CCleaner like alternatives for android try this link http://goo.gl/LMmUho

Might be this help you


----------



## romaomao (Apr 9, 2014)

Do not use applications that might spoil the phone ... after all, remember that Android is based on Linux. so it is already Optimized for his trial ... try CacheMate.


----------



## omip (Apr 9, 2014)

Try clean master. It's pretty good! 

-Omkar


----------

